# counting discussion of case with other health care provider in reviewing level of MDM



## leeannatk (Aug 27, 2012)

I have generally required separate documentation of a discussion with other providers to give credit in this data area on chart review. I.E.: Discussed with Dr. Smith who agrees with plan to ....."
I have a group who has been documenting at the start of all notes "patient was discussed on multidisciplinary rounds" or something similar.
They feel they should get the 2 points "credit" as this is their discussion with other providers. I feel like it's a bit gray - and the patient may not always have other providers involved in their care but a reviewer would not be able to discern this by the note.

Anyone have an opinion on this?

Lee Ann, CPC, CHA


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 29, 2012)

*Specific physician and nature of discussion*

I give credit only when the documentation cites a specific physician was consulted and the nature of that discussion.  For example:  I spoke with Dr Cardiologist about patient's needs in re upcoming surgery and hospitalization. 

I would *not* give credit for a generic "case discussed on multidisciplinary rounds."

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## leeannatk (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Tessa, that's my opinion too.


----------

